# My First Citizen's Arrest



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm on my way home this morning and my riding buddies and I stop next to a car straddling the left turn only and thru traffic lanes at a red light. I didn't give it much thought and rode away in the bike lane when the light turned green. As I started moving, I hear a horn behind me, and then the same car passes me within inches. It was close enough to reach out and touch the roof. I'm pissed and sprint off after the guy, hoping to catch him at the next light. For reasons unknown to me, the driver stopped in the middle of the road, between the double yellow lines, where one of my buddies gets in front of him and starts screaming. The driver then attempted a 3-point turn, bashing the curb in the process. Now, he's just stopped, blocking the lane, completely incoherent, mumbling something about just getting up. I started taking pictures of himself and the car as they coaxed him to park correctly. He gets out, and can barely stand up. As my friends were dealing with him, I made a wreckless driver complaint to SJPD and requested an officer on the scene. After what seemed like and eternity, two cruisers show up. One of the officers took a statement from me, interviewed the driver, and then asked me if I felt his actions were dangerous enough to warrant a citizen's arrest. I answered in the affirmative, and he said "That's all I need to know," and sent us on our way.

We got lucky. He wasn't freaking out or belligerent. I wouldn't recommend doing this on your own or in a less populated setting. 

Score one for cyclists.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

F-ing Sweet!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Niiice!!!


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Epilogue*

The police said that he was high on prescription drugs. A motorist following us added to and corroborated our story, case closed. 

He didn't even remember us during his booking.


----------

